# Keaton fishing pier destroyed.



## jimbo4116 (Sep 2, 2016)

DIL just sent this pic from Facebook.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 4, 2016)

Nine feet of surge at Steinhatchee. Probably the same at Keyton. Sea Hag got boats washed off the ground level racks and into the road, the store got flooded, not real bad but still water standing inside, Roys had a bunch of windows broken out, I'm sure followed by lots of water coming in, a bunch of houses got flooded. I heard the condos out near the river mouth were flooded almost to the second floor, but no first hand conformation on that. I haven't been to our place yet, but a friend did a drive by and said everything looked ok. We are in a "high" area, at least for Steinhatchee. Gonna try to make it up this week to see in person.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 4, 2016)

Dads place at Horseshoe Beach came through all right, except the dock. He says the Marina is trashed, and everybody lost docks.


----------



## lampern (Sep 5, 2016)

They must have gotten some serious storm surge


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 6, 2016)

It's devastating to see in person especially growing up in the area. 

My SIL's grandmother had video from their security cameras of the surge under their house and it was surreal to watch. It wiped out their washer, dryer, ice machine, everything downstairs. At my uncle's on cedar island it did the same, nothing left of his cook shack on the ground. Mattresses and other stuff are lined up along KB road.


----------

